# Sikh Leader Caught Kissing Transsexual



## Harry Haller (Oct 20, 2018)

UK-based pro-Khalistan activist caught smooching a transsexual in a video


In a video, which is going viral on social media, Harsimranjit Singh Khera, the youth leader of the Sikh Federation UK, is seen smooching a transsexual person.

Khera has been engaged in the 2020 Referendum activities in the United Kingdom and other European countries.

Many believe that the content of the video is in contrast with what the radical leader preaches.


----------



## RD1 (Oct 21, 2018)

I am kind of confused...is the article claiming that this guy kissing a transsexual, is bad? If its with consent.....then....what is the issue?


----------



## Ishna (Oct 21, 2018)

It's the last line in Harry ji's post which I think is the problem.  "Many believe that the content of the video is in contrast with what the radical leader preaches."

There's nothing actually wrong with it, I agree with you.  But if he's usually going around saying there is something wrong with LGBT, and then behaves in this way, it's absolute ridiculous hypocrisy.


----------



## sukhsingh (Oct 23, 2018)

I don't think Harry is making any judgement he's just putting it out there..

And to add my two pence worth I think it does show the gentleman in a bad light..
Not for kissing someone transsexual or otherwise but because sikh federation UK are the biggest self appointed chauvinistic people out there who would be screaming at the top of their voices if it was someone else


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Oct 24, 2018)

Since I haven't seen the video, I'm not going to comment on it. I will say that being a leader entails a responsibility to act in a manner above reproach.

I read the article. It is completely unprofessional and I won't believe a word of it until I see the video. It actually accused him of "snogging a tranny." Is that news reporting? I don't think so.


----------



## Admin (Oct 24, 2018)

Inderjeet Kaur said:


> I won't believe a word of it until I see the video


----------



## sukhsingh (Oct 24, 2018)

The video is real.. Why on gods earth anyone would film themselves making out and share it is beyond me but hell, each to there own


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Oct 24, 2018)

Thanks, Aman Singh ji. He does appear to be kissing someone quite passionately, but there's no way of telling who. Is that a transexual? Just looking at the video, he could be kissing anyone. 

I personally find kissing disgusting and in India, it's considered obscene, but few Westerners would find anything objectionable about the video.


----------



## Ishna (Oct 24, 2018)

Oh good, I'm not the only one who thinks kissing is gross!!


----------



## Harry Haller (Oct 25, 2018)

sorry i am confused you both find the act of kissing disgusting, or watching someone else kiss, disgusting?


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Oct 25, 2018)

I have always found the idea of someone sticking his tongue in my mouth disgusting. Watching it is just as bad. Strangely enough, I don't find scenes of intercourse offensive unless they get explicit, showing a lot of genital detail.

But, kissing? Yech!

I speak only for myself.


----------



## Ishna (Oct 25, 2018)

Inderjeet speaks for me as well!  Exactly the same.  I'm not huge on kissing, or watching others kiss.  Everyone else can kiss all they want but I'd rather not watch it.


----------



## Harry Haller (Oct 25, 2018)

i've seen and done a lot of things, kissing on the whole, is quite an innocent action to me, watching people kiss always makes me smile.,


----------



## Ishna (Oct 25, 2018)

Hugs are lovely.  But pressing slimy food-holes together is just iiew


----------



## Harry Haller (Oct 25, 2018)

no problem, I will see if I can find a video of them {censored}ing instead!


----------



## Logical Sikh (Oct 25, 2018)

Harry Haller said:


> no problem, I will see if I can find a video of them {censored}ing instead!



o.0


----------



## sukhsingh (Oct 26, 2018)

Kissing is obscene ?really ?


----------



## Ishna (Oct 26, 2018)

sukhsingh said:


> Kissing is obscene ?really ?



Apparently it is in some parts of the world.


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Oct 26, 2018)

Kissing can get you in no end of trouble in India.

No kissing, please, We are Indians


----------



## sukhsingh (Oct 26, 2018)

Inderjeet Kaur said:


> Kissing can get you in no end of trouble in India.
> 
> No kissing, please, We are Indians


Can it? Gosh for a country that has a huge population and used kama sutra as a philosophical expression this really feels quite unusual.. Where are the khajuharo temples?


----------



## Simranjit (Oct 30, 2018)

Harry Haller said:


> i've seen and done a lot of things, kissing on the whole, is quite an innocent action to me, watching people kiss always makes me smile.,


For me too. I love people kissing each other.


----------



## Simranjit (Oct 30, 2018)

Inderjeet Kaur said:


> Kissing can get you in no end of trouble in India.
> 
> No kissing, please, We are Indians


Oh, wow, do you think I should not kiss my partner when we go for a trip to India?
I reeeeally like kissing my partner often. For me it can be sweet, connecting, caring, loving, sexy, fun...all in one


----------



## Logical Sikh (Oct 30, 2018)

Simranjit said:


> Oh, wow, do you think I should not kiss my partner when we go for a trip to India?
> I reeeeally like kissing my partner often. For me it can be sweet, connecting, caring, loving, sexy, fun...all in one



dont kiss you partner near a temple and you'll be fine XD.


----------



## Simranjit (Oct 30, 2018)

Logical Sikh said:


> dont kiss you partner near a temple and you'll be fine XD.


Thanks!! 

Is there any difference between hindus and sikhs regarding this?


----------



## Harry Haller (Oct 30, 2018)

yes, Hindus are wary of kissing too, but {censored}ing in a variety of strange positions is fine


----------



## Logical Sikh (Oct 30, 2018)

Simranjit said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Is there any difference between hindus and sikhs regarding this?


sikhs in India are more hindu and less sikh XD


----------



## Simranjit (Oct 30, 2018)

Harry Haller said:


> yes, Hindus are wary of kissing too, but {censored}ing in a variety of strange positions is fine


uuummm.... I'm curious about how something so (in my point of view) sacred and beautiful as a kiss became censored in the same culture were the kamasutra was born. I know nothing about indian history. If someone could explain it to me I'd be grateful.


----------



## Simranjit (Oct 30, 2018)

Logical Sikh said:


> sikhs in India are more hindu and less sikh XD


interesting.........


----------



## Logical Sikh (Oct 30, 2018)

Simranjit said:


> interesting.........


lol, i live in AMRITSAR, PUNJAB.... I Know the Mindset of MOST sikhs in India XD
You would Say @Harry Haller is More Sikh than Most "Granthis in DARBAR SAHIB.


----------



## gjsingh (Oct 30, 2018)

"HarSimrenjit Singh committed a big sin within the code of conduct as an (Amritdhari) baptised Sikh. He very bravely accepted his mistake and decided to broadcast his apology as many in our community were hurt by his actions."






OK, Kaam is a sin, and if this person is married thats bad, but how is "our community" hurt really?


----------



## Ishna (Oct 30, 2018)

thanks for providing the update @gjsingh 

I'm confused, what is the actual "sin" that has been committed?


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Oct 30, 2018)

Ishna said:


> thanks for providing the update @gjsingh
> 
> I'm confused, what is the actual "sin" that has been committed?


I went to YouTube and read the comments. Evidently:

"This is Harsimranjit,  (previously) a Sikh Federation UK  member whose video of his sexual intimacy with a trans individual go viral. -no victims -no grooming​
Is that clear? I think it just involved the kissing video, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Ishna (Oct 30, 2018)

Inderjeet Kaur said:


> I went to YouTube and read the comments. Evidently:
> 
> "This is Harsimranjit,  (previously) a Sikh Federation UK  member whose video of his sexual intimacy with a trans individual go viral. -no victims -no grooming​
> Is that clear? I think it just involved the kissing video, but I'm not sure.



Unless he's married and committing adultery, there is no *"sin"* here so why the heck is he removing his kakkars etc??

He's brought shame to himself if what I've heard is true, and he's previously spouted hatred about trans people, and then performs his in hypocrisy.

But really then, what message is this video really saying.  That Sikhs can't be involved in transsexual relationships?  That they can't kiss in public??


----------



## Ishna (Oct 30, 2018)

I have posted my question in the YouTube comments section.  Where civil discourse goes to die.


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Oct 31, 2018)

Ishna said:


> Unless he's married and committing adultery, there is no *"sin"* here so why the heck is he removing his kakkars etc??
> 
> He's brought shame to himself if what I've heard is true, and he's previously spouted hatred about trans people, and then performs his in hypocrisy.
> 
> But really then, what message is this video really saying.  That Sikhs can't be involved in transsexual relationships?  That they can't kiss in public??


I have asked myself the same questions. I don't know. This is all very confusing. Certainly, it is taboo for an Amritdhari Sikh to have sexual relations with anyone except the spouse. I think the question here becomes what is meant by "sexual relations?" I also noticed that he removed 3 of 5 kakkars. Not that I wanted to see him remove his kachera or cut his hair... 

This sort of thing concerns me in a very different way. Sikhi is not a religion/way of life that is bound by petty rules that we must split hairs over. Much is left up to the conscience of the individual Sikh. If this gentleman feels this is what he must do, fine. But please don't construe it to mean that we must accept his interpretation for all Sikhs.

I have often said that Sikhi is the only religion I know of that treats its adherents as adults. It hands us a philosophy and a very few rules and leaves the rest to our own good sense. Our Creator does not give us instructions to micromanage our lives; we are not instructed how to clean our bums after pooping.


----------



## Simranjit (Oct 31, 2018)

Logical Sikh said:


> lol, i live in AMRITSAR, PUNJAB.... I Know the Mindset of MOST sikhs in India XD
> You would Say @Harry Haller is More Sikh than Most "Granthis in DARBAR SAHIB.


My guts tell me that you are right


----------



## sukhsingh (Nov 2, 2018)

gjsingh said:


> "HarSimrenjit Singh committed a big sin within the code of conduct as an (Amritdhari) baptised Sikh. He very bravely accepted his mistake and decided to broadcast his apology as many in our community were hurt by his actions."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a ridiculous video.. It does absolutely nothing to address the issue.. He apologises to the panth for his 'kurehit'.. But he doesn't tell us what it is that he did.. The people next to him who are 'officiating' should explain what it is that he did that warrants this action..
The whole thing is a sham.. 

When individuals apologise for their actions in any meaningful way they first need to articulate specifically what indiscretion it is that they have done and then go on to explain why they now believe that it is a indiscretion.. then apologise for the said indiscretion and accept a given punishment or whatever self censure they believe they are deserving of..

This whole thing is the act of trying to bring closure to something in a PR managed way.. Disgraceful


----------



## Logical Sikh (Nov 3, 2018)

sukhsingh said:


> This is a ridiculous video.. It does absolutely nothing to address the issue.. He apologises to the panth for his 'kurehit'.. But he doesn't tell us what it is that he did.. The people next to him who are 'officiating' should explain what it is that he did that warrants this action..
> The whole thing is a sham..
> 
> When individuals apologise for their actions in any meaningful way they first need to articulate specifically what indiscretion it is that they have done and then go on to explain why they now believe that it is a indiscretion.. then apologise for the said indiscretion and accept a given punishment or whatever self censure they believe they are deserving of..
> ...


lol, this whole 2020 referendum thingy is a disgrace.....


----------



## sukhsingh (Nov 3, 2018)

Logical Sikh said:


> lol, this whole 2020 referendum thingy is a disgrace.....


It's a joke.. I wouldn't mind if it was even mildly coherent and well presented, even if I thought (which I do) it is a flawed idea..

These politicised so called sikh leaders make a mockery of all the actual good work many other sikh people do


----------



## Logical Sikh (Nov 3, 2018)

sukhsingh said:


> It's a joke.. I wouldn't mind if it was even mildly coherent and well presented, even if I thought (which I do) it is a flawed idea..
> 
> These politicised so called sikh leaders make a mockery of all the actual good work many other sikh people do


they must have already made millions of dollars by donations....... i thinks its just a plot to make their BLACK MONEY LEGAL.


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 3, 2018)

Look, the man committed a grave, grave sin in our community, and now he has apologised, good for him. 

Obviously the grave sin was one of getting caught doing something that 'they' frown on, and now 'they' have made him say sorry. 

getting caught doing something that 'they' frown on remains the gravest sin a Sikh can make


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Nov 3, 2018)

I'm not sure why, but this whole incident makes me think of old Badal.


----------



## sukhsingh (Nov 3, 2018)

Harry Haller said:


> Look, the man committed a grave, grave sin in our community, and now he has apologised, good for him.
> 
> Obviously the grave sin was one of getting caught doing something that 'they' frown on, and now 'they' have made him say sorry.
> 
> getting caught doing something that 'they' frown on remains the gravest sin a Sikh can make


What grave sin?


----------



## Ishna (Nov 3, 2018)

sukhsingh said:


> What grave sin?



"getting caught doing something that 'they' frown on"


----------

